# KUALA LUMPUR | Bukit Bintang City Centre | 9 fl | U/C



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Source: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Canopy by Hilton


----------



## WanFlyStudio (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## alexbaker (Dec 25, 2020)

Guest post on your website: [email protected]


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

The pace of development in KL is just staggering.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

yt : zain asri


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

International Workplace Group plc (IWG) is opening two new centres namely Spaces Exchange 106 and *Regus Bukit Bintang City Centre* here to meet the growing demand for hybrid work solutions.

On the other hand, Tangarasan said Regus Bukit Bintang City Centre is located near one of the city's busiest crossroads and is a short walking distance from major public transport links.

"Officially to be launched in *February 2022*, the workspace is fitted with private offices and meeting rooms, alongside ample breakout areas to allow employees to seamlessly move between work and leisure. Thanks to its strategic location, attractions such as a cinema, concert hall, shopping centre, parks and restaurants are all located nearby," he said.









IWG to open new centres in KL to meet growing demand for hybrid work solutions | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: International Workplace Group plc (IWG) is opening two new centres namely Spaces Exchange 106 and Regus Bukit Bintang City Centre here to meet the growing demand for hybrid work solutions.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*LALAPORT BBCC*








































source: BBCC/MalaysiaShoppingMall


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Japanese Mitsui Fudosan Retail Facilities for Overseas Development 
(Mitsui Outlet / Lalaport Outlet Mall) - Outside Japan*
Shanghai, China
Taipei, Taiwan
KLIA, Malaysia
Taichung, Taiwan (2022)
Tainan, Taiwan (2022)
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia (2022)

















Mitsui Fudosan | Corporate Information | News Releases







www.mitsuifudosan.co.jp


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*First LaLaport in Southeast Asia opens in KL today*
01- 20- 2022



































First LaLaport in Southeast Asia opens in KL today


PETALING JAYA: LaLaport BBCC, a lifestyle-focused shopping mall originating from Japan by Tokyo-headquartered global real estate company Mitsui Fudosa...




www.thesundaily.my












LaLaport BBCC, Mitsui Fudosan's RM1.6bil shopping mall, is now open to the public | New Straits Times


Mitsui Fudosan Co Ltd, a Tokyo-based real estate company, has officially opened the Mitsui Shopping Park LaLaport Bukit Bintang City Centre, or LaLaport BBCC for short, to the public.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

January 2022


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

